
Ask HN: Whatever happened to JavaScript build tool Fez? - EmielMols
For a project that uses Typescript and some bundle&#x2F;minify tooling I&#x27;ve tried most of the &quot;2016&quot; build tools (gulp, grunt, brunch, jake), but whaa.. what the hell people?<p>I miss the power of the traditional file-based build tool, similar to what Make does for sensible incremental builds (but ideally a variant that runs in node, as I want fast recompiles in watch mode by keeping js-code of the tools in memory).<p>In 2014, a project like this called Fez was launched here on HN: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7090479.<p>Now, unfortunately, its website, its author&#x27;s website and the main github repo seem to be offline. Any idea what happened?
======
Matachines
The author probably got bored and since no one used it he pulled it down.

Most people will just stick the popular libraries even if they suck, so small
ones die with the authors interest.

